# Torch Flinn



## gdgli

If you get GR News, I hope you get a chance to read articles on Torch Flinn. I suspect that a lot of golden owners don't even know who she is. She is a field trialer from way back.


----------



## Swampcollie

Torch has certainly left her mark on the Golden Retriever. The Tigathoe prefix is seen in a lot of pedigrees.


----------



## goldhaven

My first golden was from torch/tigathoe kennels. I did some research and recently found out that my current golden is a 15x great grandson of my first girl. I would love to read those articles.


----------



## TheZ's

Our Zeke had Tigathoe's Funky Farquar in his pedigree. I've since learned that Quar was quite the guy. When we lost Zeke, I poked around to see what breeders might have similar dogs and was disappointed to see that Torch Flinn didn't seem to be around anymore. She was based in Connecticut?


----------



## K9-Design

Our local grounds that we train regularly are owned by Joe & Dottie Wattlesworth -- Joe owned "Chick" in the 70s -- sister to Quar & Ki -- quite hollowed grounds we train on


----------



## sterregold

A very important influence on the breed. Parts of my pedigrees go back tot he Tigathoe dogs as well. I really enjoyed the reprinted article by her on selecting a puppy for field work. She certainly was devoted to the integrity of the breed both in terms of type and working purpose.


----------



## Ljilly28

I grew up with Tigathoe dogs, and my first dog all my own was a Tigathoe Funky Farquar grandson who lived well into his 15th year. Those dogs are etched in my mind as the quintessential goldens.


----------



## gdgli

I remember reading about Quar in the GR News which at the time was a black and white publication. Torch and Tigathoe had a good reputation.


----------



## NewfieMom

TheZ's said:


> Our Zeke had Tigathoe's Funky Farquar in his pedigree. I've since learned that Quar was quite the guy. When we lost Zeke, I poked around to see what breeders might have similar dogs and was disappointed to see that Torch Flinn didn't seem to be around anymore. She was based in Connecticut?


Torch herself passed away a few years ago. The kennels no longer operate. She did live in Greenwich, Connecticut. I recently learned that the Tigathoes line was well known and I have been looking into it since the sire of a Golden I had in the 1980's, Brit, was a Tigathoes dog. I have learned more about her and her life, so I may start a new thread about the line.

NewfieMom


----------



## sterregold

Pat Sadler (Kiowa kennels) who owned Quar's brother Ki, had frozen semen on Ki that was used to produce a litter in 2000. Mrs. Sadler kept a pup from the litter, Echo, and Webshire kennels also has one, Freeze. They both got their MH and have produced offspring. If you check out Kiowa, Webshire, Pine Run, and Wildwings they have all used these lines fairly recently.


----------



## Swampcollie

Shelly you forgot the singleton litter Pat did that produced Kiowa Solo.


----------



## bookwormpoint

*My friend, Torch Flinn*



gdgli said:


> If you get GR News, I hope you get a chance to read articles on Torch Flinn. I suspect that a lot of golden owners don't even know who she is. She is a field trialer from way back.


So nice to see her mentioned here. My in-laws worked for her in Greenwich CT. Torch was a wondeful person. Our dogs began with Tigathoe's Sandstorm. Naturally all my dogs have been Goldens. In recent years our Goldens have come from the Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue Group. Later i will post about our latest rescue, Major, a glorious dog.


----------



## NewfieMom

A woman I know from another forum-not a dog forum-was her neighbor and close friend in Greenwich. She has told me stories about her and her life in backcountry Greenwich near the reservoir. I mentioned it in another thread on this forum, but my friend said that the name "Tigathoes" came from what Torch's husband said when he first saw the property they ended up buying in Greenwich, "This is God's Acre" (TIGA).

NewfieMom


----------



## Abcalibogy

Hello I’m hoping the Tigathoe lines continues somewhere? Can anyone help me track down an active Breeder with these lines in their history? My husband spent a lot of time with Torch Flinn as a child. Thanks


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson

Pretty neat, I met a couple at a club training day who had been out of trials since the late 70’s. Come to find out they owned and ran FC-AFC Tigathoes Tonga and AFC Tigathoes Choptank Child. What was strange was I remember Tonga running when I was a young bird boy in Va. Whats stranger than that is they live 5 minutes from me


----------



## Ljilly28

This brings me back to childhood, and the amazing goldens I loved and lost-yet-kept in my heart. I grew up with these dogs, and I am thankful.


----------



## jdavisryan

My husband and I are getting a puppy in August from Darleen Harmon. As I was poking around in Huntleigh's Callisto Calliope's pedigree, I came across Ch Tigathoe's Little Joe OS, about 15 generations back. It was fun to see and I would never have known the significance of the line without the info in this thread. I also found Faera dogs about 5 or 6 generations back. I literally learn something new everyday from this forum. So much fun.


----------

